# Seeking players for new campaign



## rocco (Feb 4, 2007)

I have recently moved from Boston to Takoma Park MD and am seeking a few mature (over 21) players for a 3.5ed DnD campaign built to accomodate the schedules of busy adults. This campaign emphasizes creative combat (supported with minis and dungeon sets) and problem solving over acting and accents. We wil play about once a month usually on a weekend afternoon. My house is METRO accessible facilitating gaming by those who don't have a car.
Let me know if you are interested:
e-mail rocco_casa@yahoo.com to keep traffic on the list to a minimum


----------

